
We still have no idea how to eliminate more than a quarter of energy emissions - djrogers
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611498/we-still-have-no-idea-how-to-eliminate-more-than-a-quarter-of-energy-emissions/
======
djrogers
While the title says we have 'no idea' how to do these, most of the items
listed do have viable but expensive solutions (ie carbon recapture, energy
storage, etc).

